# V58 Errors on Bolt+/Minis



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I'd had my system up and running for a couple of months, and it worked flawless, then an update killed it and the hard drive that I'd installed in my Bolt.

Fast-forward a few months, I purchased a Bolt+, swapped out the CableCard from the Bolt to the Bolt+ and put the system back up. Started getting V87 errors that I managed to solve with possibly a new router or new splitters. Not sure what the culprit was. NOW, I'm getting V58 errors on different channels, such as CNN, FoxNews, not just on my Minis, but also my Bolt+. Funny thing is, is I think CNN worked for a couple of minutes, then came up with an error.

Yes, I know how to use Google...

I've read a few things since experiencing this last night and today, but I'm hoping someone that has gone through this and has managed to solve it, can provide insight and a resolution. Questions:


Do I have the wrong CableCard? - This question makese no sense but I have to ask it anyway. I use to have this same CableCard paired with an InfiniTV6 ETH. My thought was somehow it could not handle 6 Tuners, but for some reason, it seemed to function fine with the Bolt.
Is my CableCard not paired correctly? I've read reports on this, something about the numbers being off by a little bit.
Did I do my setup wrong when setting up TiVo? I did not select the option for premium channels.
EDIT: I have Frontier (formerlly Verizon) FiOS TV.

EDIT #2: Come to think of it, I wasn't having V58 errors when I was still under Verizon. Now under Frontier, not sure if there's a coincidence. I got onto Frontier's Tech support chat and they're going to be sending me a new Motorola CableCard.

On this particular post reply, how do I find the information on my Bolt+?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Posted this yesterday in the Help Center:

I have 3 TiVo Premieres with Cox as my cable TV provider. Cox disable HBO on one of the 3 cablecards and I was getting a V58 error. I used the TiVo website help section to troubleshoot and ensure that my equipment and channel signal strength were good. Then called Cox Cable to send a reset signal to just this one box as I have had problems in the past when Cox resets all boxes. Cox tech support was extremely helpful and knowledgeable about cablecards and tuning adaptors and sent the reset signal which did not solve my issue. I had to press tech support to check if HBO was authorized on this box. Apparently a glitch in their system de-authorized only HBO on this one box.

Recommend:

Go to TiVo help site for help on checking channel signal strength, cablecard and tuning adaptor. Splitters, coax cables, switches, etc., in the line can cause weak signals and V58 code. Then call Frontier.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Additional info: 

TiVo Bolt has narrower signal tolerances than previous TiVo models.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I wouldn't know any better, but I noticed that after some research, I'm getting Auth:NS in my Conditional Access Settings, AND CCI:0x00.

Auth:NS - CableCARD isn't paired correctly. Should be Auth:S.
CCI:0x00 - Might have a cabling issue.


Should I just go ahead and not only try the new CableCARD that Frontier is going to send me, but also replace the two splitters in my house that I have not replaced yet? I know of one splitter, and I'm assuming I have another, buried in my garage somewhere. I'm thinking I'll just go ahead and purchase two more splitters. The RCAs I purchased work good, even though they're expensive.

Interestingly enough, under Diagnostics, I saw this:

Under CABLECARD 1
Paired: No
Connection State: Not Connected


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I would try to pair the card from Frontier before inventing any money in a fix. Older firmware cablecards are notorious for not working. Do you have a tuning adapter too? If so, I would get a new one of those from Frontier as well is pairing is still not working..

Coax Cable Continuity Tester might help.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000T5NHW...UTF8&colid=YDPDXP71Q6PH&coliid=I20RGLPCELTO9O

Anytime you split a cable you lose 1/2 signal strength. And amplifying a bad signal won't help either. I would check any exposed cable connections first like outside at the house and have cable company check at street/their box.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> I would try to pair the card from Frontier before inventing any money in a fix. Older firmware cablecards are notorious for not working. Do you have a tuning adapter too? If so, I would get a new one of those from Frontier as well is pairing is still not working..
> 
> Coax Cable Continuity Tester might help.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000T5NHW...UTF8&colid=YDPDXP71Q6PH&coliid=I20RGLPCELTO9O
> ...


I'm going to try:

The new CableCARD from Frontier AND
Swapping out two other splitters.
The CableCARD was probably shipped today and should be here in 2-days. Not sure if that means it would still come over the weekend or not until Monday. At that time I'll do a Clear & Delete on everything and start over. There's a suggested way to go through the setup that omits pairing, as you do that last. I'll try that. I'll be able to tell from my Bolt+ if the CableCARD fixes the problems without having to wait for my new splitters, which apparently won't be here for a couple weeks, as I went through the troubleshooting pages earlier and saw discrepancies in values (see post #4). I am still worried about one value, which claims it's a cabling issue.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JOSHSKORN said:


> I'm going to try:
> 
> The new CableCARD from Frontier AND
> Swapping out two other splitters.
> The CableCARD was probably shipped today and should be here in 2-days. Not sure if that means it would still come over the weekend or not until Monday. At that time I'll do a Clear & Delete on everything and start over. There's a suggested way to go through the setup that omits pairing, as you do that last. I'll try that. I'll be able to tell from my Bolt+ if the CableCARD fixes the problems without having to wait for my new splitters, which apparently won't be here for a couple weeks, as I went through the troubleshooting pages earlier and saw discrepancies in values (see post #4). I am still worried about one value, which claims it's a cabling issue.


Good luck. Post back on your findings.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> Good luck. Post back on your findings.


I will. still haven't received either.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

OK so here's the deal. I received my new CableCARD. Mind you, I'm now on Frontier FiOS. They do not include an authorization code when sending out CableCARDs. You have to do it via phone. I went ahead and tried to do it via Frontier Support Chat. The Chat Support Tech was able to activate my CableCARD AND pair it to my device, in this case, Bolt+. I immediately went ahead and tested out some of the channels that were giving me V58 errors and they appear to come clear. I did, notice however that my signal strength is now 98%. With my previous CableCARD, it was 99%. I don't know if that's a huge deal or not. See this for reference if you need to get a new CableCARD activated so you have the information in front of you. I'd typed out the information in Notepad ahead of time. If I'm not mistaken, they asked me for the CableCARD's UA, and then the CableCard ID and Host ID, which can be found on the device. https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ableCARD-Conversation-with-the-Cable-Provider

What I'm also noticing, is, in the Condition Access screen, for the CCI value, I'm still getting 0x00. Not sure what all that is about, but I know it's not related to the CableCARD. Maybe when I get my splitters in the mail and replace them, that will change. The comment in the troubleshooting section is, if I get that value AND am still unable to receive channels, then it could be a connection problem (cables, splitters, ONT).


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JOSHSKORN said:


> What I'm also noticing, is, in the Condition Access screen, for the CCI value, I'm still getting 0x00. Not sure what all that is about, but I know it's not related to the CableCARD. Maybe when I get my splitters in the mail and replace them, that will change. The comment in the troubleshooting section is, if I get that value AND am still unable to receive channels, then it could be a connection problem (cables, splitters, ONT).


https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ooting-Roamio-Series-and-Premiere-Series-DVRs

If you are getting 0x00 AND no issues with channels, nothing to worry about. Copy/paste:

CCI (0x00 to 0x07)

This field displays the copy protection setting for the program/channel that is currently airing. If this value is *0x00* and you are not able to watch the channel, the problem is *not* related to your CableCARD. You should check your cable connections and the quality of the cable signal coming into the TiVo DVR. See Troubleshooting Digital Cable Signals for help.


----------

